# Hays Warrior Xtreme Tomahawk



## Phil Elmore (Aug 12, 2004)

*Hays Warrior Xtreme Tomahawk Review*


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Phil!  

A) Where's the link to the product for pricing info, purchase instructions?
B) Is there a concealment underarm holster made for this weapon?

Great review!  I love tomahawks man, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 12, 2004)

I have e-mailed Mr. Hays to see what contact information to include because I cannot seem to make the website work.  Bob at Survival Sheath could probably make a shoulder rig for you -- his website is www.survivalsheath.com .


----------

